
Residents vowed to avoid the police to protect people of color - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/24/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-police.html
======
hereme888
So stupid. To apologize for being white, being born with privileges, etc...
isnothing more than virtue signaling and does nothing positive for blacks or
any other minority. If anything, it's an insult to them.

Will they also avoid black police officers?

~~~
js2
I assume their hearts are in a good place. But a handful of individual
residents can't fix societal problems that require collective action.

